# Earloop Masks



## Autumnvicky (Mar 30, 2012)

A suggestion for first aid kits would be those surgical earloop masks that cover the mouth. Might help prevent airborn sicknesses from spreading. If your helping someone sick, it'll help if you do not become sick yourself. :ignore:


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

A lot will depend on what the air borne disease IS. The mask pictured will not prevent inhalation of viruses and some bacteria, it primarily prevents the wearer from breathing moisture borne disease onto a patient. To be REALLY protected from "catching" air borne disease one needs an N95 or N 100 mask which WILL prevent entry of virus and bacteria.


----------



## Autumnvicky (Mar 30, 2012)

Where do we get them? Those blue masks pictured above are easy enough to find. Never seen N100 in stores, looking in the wrong place? Are there stores for hospital-related equipment?


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

Online is best I have found. This one is really a good one, but I prefer the ones that have an exhale valve. That way you can wear it for hours in comfort without any moisture or heat buildup behihnd the mask. The important thing is the mask MUST seal completely on your face, any cracks on the edges between skin and mask has the potential to allow bacteria/virus to enter the respiratory system. You can put the mask on and then use a feather all along every edge as you breath in and out and if the feather moves you have a leak! Also when you take the mask off, seal it in a ziplock bag and set it in the sunshine for 8-10 hours - that will sterilize it so it can be used again!

http://www.orsupply.com/product/Sil...on-Masks/923?gclid=CL7lu7G3lK8CFS2htgodBzPQww


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

goatlady said:


> Online is best I have found. This one is really a good one, but I prefer the ones that have an exhale valve. That way you can wear it for hours in comfort without any moisture or heat buildup behihnd the mask. The important thing is the mask MUST seal completely on your face, any cracks on the edges between skin and mask has the potential to allow bacteria/virus to enter the respiratory system. You can put the mask on and then use a feather all along every edge as you breath in and out and if the feather moves you have a leak! Also when you take the mask off, seal it in a ziplock bag and set it in the sunshine for 8-10 hours - that will sterilize it so it can be used again!
> 
> http://www.orsupply.com/product/Sil...on-Masks/923?gclid=CL7lu7G3lK8CFS2htgodBzPQww


thought i would add on to this, the exhaling vent is a big deal actually as the masks become saturated with your breath they basically become ineffective due to the water molecules from your breath being collected on the inside, the n95 masks linked to really only provide a few hours of protection in working environments before the become saturated and fail.

also when the mask becomes saturated to messes with the negative/positive pressure or the seal around your face since air flow is reduced.

my suggestion for a cheap long lasting N95 filter is go to home depot buy those plastic painting masks with the screw on filters and order the n95 cartridges for those. these masks (unless professional fitted for a n95 breather) are much more effective at providing a seal around your face you can count on. also side tip, use a bit of Vaseline around the edge of the mask before you put it on to plug any gaps that may open up while talking or working.

another benefit of these type of masks is that the filter is not directly in front of your face so becomes less saturated as quickly and tend to last longer.

pics and links of what im talking about.
















link to a site that sells just the cartridges, i haven;t bought from these people and can or cannot recommend them either-way, this link is purely for example. spend your money where you feel comfortable.
http://www.completepaints.co.nz/images/products/SFY1601K DUO.JPG


----------

